# Photo in filmstrip not showing the development changes to image



## Vyewalker (Nov 8, 2012)

For some reason none of the development changes I have made to an image will be displayed in the filmstrip... I physically have to click on each photo for the filmstrip to 'update' to show the changes I have made.  This is SO frustrating, as each time I start Lightroom it looks like none of my images have been worked on; like they're straight out of camera. Even thought I've spent far too long fannying about with them and developing them.  EVERY time I re-open LR the same thing; click on the image in the filmstrip and it updates with the developments I have made.  

This is so annoying I'm close to giving up on LR.  I read a thread that suggested deleting the lrdata.previews folder while LR is closed, then opening LR again and letting it rebuild the previews.  This didn't work.  Please; anybody know a fix for this?  I have around 13k photos in my catalogue, which isn't too many for it to be a problem.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi vyewalker, welcome to the forum!

It does sound like your preview cache is corrupted, so I would have expected deleting and rebuilding would have worked.  You definitely found the right previews folder?  Tell us exactly what steps you took?

And once you've physically clicked on each photo, does it stay as the correct version, or does it go back to the wrong version once you've clicked elsewhere?

What does the library module show?  The same original version, matching the filmstrip?   A screenshot might help.


----------

